# Kein Bild im Bootvorgang, erst beim Login/ Fehler A9



## LastManStanding (9. November 2017)

Hi,
ich habe vor 2 Tagen meinen neuen Samsung C24FG70 angeschlossen,
Nun habe ich aber seit dem das Problem  das sich während des Boot Vorganges kein typisches Bild zeigt.
Sondern nur der eingeschaltete Monitor und 3 oder 4 mal wird die info eingeblendet das er Per Displayport angeschlossen ist.
Windows Startet normal!

Manuelle oder Automatisch Quellen erkennung- Keine Veränderung.
Displayport 1.1 oder 1.2 kein Veränderung
Monitor und Windows auf 60Hz gestellt( wie der Alte) - Kein Veränderung
Treiber deinstalliert und neu installiert.
3 verschiedene Displayports - keine Veränderung

Power Strip und Windows erkennen den Monitor mit Namen, Auflösungen, und sonstigen Daten
Auch Monitor.info.exe gibt alle Daten Korrekt wieder

Der Alte Monitor ist immer gleich mit angegangen. Bei den selben Einstellungen, war aber über HDMI angeschlossen auch per DVI war das Bild immer gleich da.

Der Monitor ist immer im Bereitschaftsmodus
Allerdings kann ich ein Bild beim Start Manuell erzwingen, indem ich die Menütaste drücke.

Ich weiß es gibt viele Ergebnisse bei Google aber ich bin unzählige davon durchgegangen. Kein Erfolg bisher. 
Ich kann auch nicht erkennen wer den Fehler auslöst.Die Grafikkarte schickt ja ein Bild und der Monitor zeigt ja eins wenn er Manuell eingeschaltet wird.
Scheint ein Komunikation Problem zu sein

Windows 7
Samsung C24FG70
Geforce 980Ti (Gigabyte)
Per Displayport

Minimal Mögliche Auflösung. Ausgelesen Per Powerstrip/Windows und Monitor.info
 640 x 480 @ 60 Hz oder 720x 400(bei Monitor Info)
bis Maximal
1920 x 1080 @ 144Hz


Gruß
Vielleicht hat da noch wer einen Tip für mich


----------



## nur (9. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

also, ich kann nur von meinen erfahrungen sprechen, die betrafen auch einen samsung 27" moni. ich hat nach einem mainboard-wechsel (asus uefi zu asus uefi) urplötzlich auch solche ähnlichen symptome, dass ich keinen post-screen (schwarz bis windows logo), obwohl alles im bios ordnungsgemäß eingestellt war über displayport bekommen habe. probier mal den hdmi-anschluss. sollte dieser funktionieren mit dem post-screen, so stell ma die option csm im bios um auf disabled u probier den displayport. hast dann aber vmtl. bootprobs mit deinem system-laufwerk..


----------



## LastManStanding (10. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

ja ich kann durch manuelles einschalten des Monitors auch ins Bios also dann kann ich das sehen aber ich hab keinen Bock ständig das ding zu drücken wenn ich starte und ins Bios will...Die Probleme hab ich jetzt schon manchmal^^ mal gucken was passiert.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Manche Monitore und Grakas sind etwas träge beim Einschalten. Seit ich ne Vega 56 habe, hab ich an meinem Bildschirm auch erst wieder am Loginscreen ein Bild. Beim Fernseher aber direkt. Bei der Radeon 390 sah ich zumindest noch das Windows Logo. Wenn du nicht alle Nase lang ins UEFI musst, würde ich damit leben.


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Naja ich muss recht häufig ins uefi
Da muss es doch noch ne lösung geben...man ey


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Mal kurz OT.
Warum musst du häufig ins UEFI?


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Mal kurz OT.
> Warum musst du häufig ins UEFI?



Weil ich oft unter anderem Komponenten tausche teste, überprüfe und Einstellungen ändere etc. 
So für den Normalen Arbeitsablauf sieht das für den nicht Interessierten PC User ja sogar Besser aus (schon 2 mal erlebt jetz^^)
Klingt Komisch für mich aber manche wollen das gar nicht sehen
"Guck du machst an und hast gleich den Log-in Bildschirm bei mir kommt erst immer dieses Zeug wie bei ganz alten Computern mit diesen Technischen Sachen und dann das Windows Lade-Symbol da"

Aber mir ist das eben lästig, ständig vor dem anschalten das Display vormals zu aktivieren.
Ich finde nur den Fehler nicht.
Die Grafikkarte Sendet Bild
Der Monitor "kann das Bild Zeigen. Auflösungen passen, alles passt --Theoretisch^^

Monitor Software Schon überschrieben mehrfach neu installiert mehre anzeigen Probiert.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings raus gefunden das wenn ich den neuen per DP anschließe und den Alten per HDMI. zur gleichen Zeit gibt es auf keinem ein Bild was eigentlich nicht richtig ist.
Ich muss mal sehen wie und ob das zusammen hängt. Vielleicht ja doch die GraKa.


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Hattest du es mal nur mit HDMI probiert, ob es dann geht?


----------



## DARPA (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Braucht der Monitor jetzt einfach nur lange um sich einzuschalten oder geht er im Bios gar nicht von alleine an?


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*



DARPA schrieb:


> Braucht der Monitor jetzt einfach nur lange um sich einzuschalten oder geht er im Bios gar nicht von alleine an?



Er geht an. Es kommt aber kein Bild also die Displaybeleuchtung geht an aber es kommt kein Bild nur 3 oder 4 mal blinkt DisplayPort oben auf
Drücke ich !!Vor dem Einschalten des PC´s!! auf den Menü-Knopf schaltet er sich ja auch schon ein um das Menü zu zeigen. Schalte ich "dann" PC ein Kommt gleich das Bild.
Er braucht nicht zu lange sondern es wird einfach kein Bild gezeigt 
So als wenn er denkt "Es kommt vorher kein Bild" wenn man es ihm nicht durch die Menüknopf betätigung sagt.


----------



## treyy (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Hat der Samsung ein Monitor Tool? Mein Dell spinnt etwas wenn ich das Tool installiert hab, ohne läufts besser.  Hast du spezielle Samsung Treiber drauf, wenn ja versuchs mal nur mit dem was Windows findet. 

Einfach mal zur Fehlersuche


----------



## LastManStanding (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*



treyy schrieb:


> Hat der Samsung ein Monitor Tool? Mein Dell spinnt etwas wenn ich das Tool installiert hab, ohne läufts besser.  Hast du spezielle Samsung Treiber drauf, wenn ja versuchs mal nur mit dem was Windows findet.
> 
> Einfach mal zur Fehlersuche



Jo danke habe mit Original treiber Probiert und auch mit den Windows eigenen. Bleibt ganz genauso.
 ich hatte erst keine Samsung Tools bezüglich des Monitores drauf. aber es hatte auch nichts gebracht als ich dann die vorgesehene Doftware Setbox Installiert habe.

Also Leider habe ich beide Lösungsvorschläge schon erfolglos Probiert.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Hattest du es denn jetzt schon einmal mit HDMI probiert?


----------



## HisN (11. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Asus Mainboard?
Bei mir wird mit dem Secure-Boot/CSM Einstellungen geregelt welcher Monitor das Bild macht.

CSM AN/AUTO DVI bzw. HDMI macht das Boot-Bild.
CSM OFF/Secureboot ON. DP macht das Boot-Bild.

Wenn das stimmt kommst Du vom Regen in die Traufe, denn ich kenne (außer mir) wenige Leute die ihr Win7 im UEFI-Modus installiert haben, was Du zwingend bräuchtest, wenn Du CSM abschaltest und Dein Windows booten soll.


----------



## LastManStanding (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hattest du es denn jetzt schon einmal mit HDMI probiert?




Über HDMI bekomme ich immer gleich ein Bild. Hatte ich schon geschrieben 


HisN schrieb:


> Asus Mainboard?
> Bei mir wird mit dem Secure-Boot/CSM Einstellungen geregelt welcher Monitor das Bild macht.
> 
> CSM AN/AUTO DVI bzw. HDMI macht das Boot-Bild.
> ...



oh da freu ich mich aber. Hab per UEFI Installiert (mit müh und not)...
Das ist ein Guter Tip.Morgen gleich mal checken

Genau das wollte ich. Und meine Systempartition wird auch als "BOOTMANAGER" gekennzeichnet. Nur ob das alles Reibungslos geklappt hat weiß ich nicht.
Ich hab dann ja den Eintrag "UEFI" ausgewählt in der Bootreihenfolge! Und dann lief nix mehr nach plan/nicht alles so erkannt wie von mir gewünscht. Mehrere Neustarts dann gar kein Medium mehr erkannt....^^, vielleicht hätte eh nichts anderes funktioniert... im endeffekt ist mir das nicht schlüssig.
Die Installation startete nach ewig rumspielen endlich.
Weil immer wieder nach Datenträgern während der Installation gefragt wurde musste ich CD und Stick einlegen/stecken mal hat er nur von der DVD geladen und USB ignoriert mal anders rum. 
Ich hatte etwa 2,5 - 3 Stunden gebraucht so Kompliziert hatte ich das nie... keine Ahnung was da war. Aber es war eine Katastrophe.

Mein "Windows 7" bootet ja nur mit dem Bootmanager. Wenn ich den SSD Eintrag, auf 1st-Boot stelle findet er Windows ja gar nicht.
Also, das müsste es trotz der Probleme geklappt haben mit der UEFI Installation


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Sorry, dann hab ich das überlesen.
Hast du denn über HDMI 144Hz?


----------



## LastManStanding (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Ne ne das geht doch gar nicht, oder? ^^ Was kann HDMI maximal 120Hz? Windows hatte automatisch wieder 60Hz angezeigt..hatte das aber nicht weiter geprüft wie hoch das geht.
Für den Test mit HDMI hab ich im Windows als sowohl natürlich am Monitor die 60Hz nochmals bestätigt, um das als Fehler auszuschließen 
Auch mit dem DisplayPort hab ich das Probiert die Hz-Zahl zu verringern obs daran liegt. Aber das hatte nix gebracht.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Also mein Acer kann 144Hz am HDMI Anschluss.
Ist allerdings auch 2.0, wobei 1.4 auch für FHD 144Hz reicht, jedenfalls theoretisch.
Kannst ja mal gucken, ob du es in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter PC oder HD/SD einstellen kannst.


----------



## nur (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Über HDMI bekomme ich immer gleich ein Bild. Hatte ich schon geschrieben
> 
> 
> oh da freu ich mich aber. Hab per UEFI Installiert (mit müh und not)...
> ...



..hmm.. siehe u.a. meinen post #2 vom anfang!


----------



## LastManStanding (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*



nur schrieb:


> ..hmm.. siehe u.a. meinen post #2 vom anfang!



sorry...^^ hat aber nicht funktioniert es kam gar kein Bild mehr^^


----------



## nur (12. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

also,ich hab unzählige geräte (u.a. moni,tv,wama,kühlschrank) von samsung durch u die mögen zwar technisch gute innovationen haben,aber hard-/softwaretechnisch klemmt iwie immer etwas. ich persönlich kaufe keine produkte mehr von samsung,da ich u.a.beim tv über 2000€ bezahlt hatte,um dann festzustellen,dass diese produktreihe ca.1 jahr danach eingestellt wurde.is ein tv mit wechselbox..


----------



## LastManStanding (13. November 2017)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Naja auser Ärger hat die Einstellung im UEFI nix gebracht.
Das liegt wohl weniger an Samsung Direkt als an diesem Monitor in verbindung mit Displayport.
Ich bin mit meinem TV, Kühlschrank und Staubsauger von Samsung seit jahren sehr zufrieden bisher. Der Staubssauer läuft seit etwa 10 jahren für 180€ und ich habe vor etwa 1 jahr ein Motor besorgt weil jemand den alten hingerichtet hat für nur 85€ und der läuft hervorragend der zieht den Läufer samt Wohnzimmertisch übers Laminat. Die Erzatzteilversorgung ist eigentlich sehr gut von Samsung.
Und der Kühlschrank ist leise. Kühlt super. Und macht alles das was der Hersteller mir versparach seit 2 Jahren.

 Samsung ist schon ein guter Hersteller aber in diesem Fall gibt es eben ein problem dias weniger mit dem Namen zu tun haben denke ich.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Ich habe einen Hoffnungschimmer. Und zwar hatte ich Heute ein AHA-Erlebnis. Nach dem ich meinen Computer Heute auseinander hatte Stecker-I/O LED. um gesteckt.
Und wieder alles in Betrieb genommen habe, war ich erst sehr verwundert. Normalerweise habe ich den Kaltstart-BUG; das wenn er ohne Strom war, erst einmal nach betätigen des Statknopfes sich wieder kurz ausschaltet und dann normal selbständig hochfährt. ---Das hat er eben nicht gemacht-
Er fuhr hoch endete mit Code "0D" eigentlich Code: "24" im Login( Hört man wenn die Lüfter runterregeln). Da kam aber gar kein Bild. Die Grafikkarte drehte untüypisch wieder hoch trotz bereits im Silent keine Reaktion mehr..Reset gedrückt und er Startet erst dann mit dem (zusatz-Neustart-BUG) und Plötzlich hatte ich trotz Displayport Anschluss einen Bios-Boot-Screen.  Dann die Meldung Fehler beim herunterfahren..., inclusive natürlich der Bootoptionen...bla bla is klar
Windows im abgesichertem Modus starten?
Windows Admin bla bla^^
gedrückt habe ich dann logisch: "Windows normal starten" und das Bild ging sofort weg und kam erst beim Login-Bilschirm wieder.
Das heißt es muss ja schon irgendwie mit dem Bootloader/Bootmanger zutun haben. Jetz bin ich weiter gekommen das es eben Prima ginge, stehe aber wieder auf Null irgendwie^^..

Vielleicht hilft es jemanden Weiter der das Problem auch hat. Vielleicht wird durch meinen Doppelpost aber jetz auch jemand auf meine Erkenntnis aufmerksam, und sagt ja klaaaar weiß ich doch, hier die Antwort..

Edit: 
Ich habe nicht zwar nicht F8 gedrückt um Die Bootoption aufzurufen aber werde es auf jedenfall Morgen genauer testen.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kein Bild im Bootvorgang/ Bild erst am Windows-Login*

Ich habe Gestern meine Neue SSD eingebaut. Nach dem endfernen der HDD und dem erst Start nach dem Strom weg war also Netzteil aus klar^^, hatte ich es wieder mal das er ganz normal den Bootscreen gezeigt hat vom Asus Logo bis zum Windows Login. Ich dachte  wie geil ist das den Lag es wirklich an der zusätzlichen HDD aber nach einem Neustart kam die Ernüchterung^^ alles Schwarz bis zum Login. Es muss zwar mit der Konfiguration des Bootmanagers zutun haben. Aber die für mich auch logische Hilfestellung von HisN führt unerlässlich dazu das dass System gar nicht mehr startet. Und das OC instabiel wird was schlussendlich nur durch ein UEFI-Flash Rückgängig zu machen ist. Ich hoffe ja noch das irgendjemand sagt: Ah genau ich weiß was falsch läuft^^

Zur Auffrischung:
Kein Bild bis zum Windows-Login(Nur Monitor Signal aber kein Bild) Wenn der Strom Länger weg war, oder ich im Safeboot starte habe ich durchgängig ein Bild  vom Logo bis Windows!
Ich habe Windows 7 auf Ryzen  per UEFI installiert(Bootmanager)/ CSM führt zum Black Screen. UEFI: 3 Versionen Getestet! 980Ti Samsung C24FG70 DP 1.2/1.4 ohne Adapter
Verschiedene SATA Ports getestet! System Platte Crucial MX100 265 SSD/ Sekundär Crucial MX500 1TB SSD DVD/B-RD/CD Laufwerk SATA3 von LG-HL55

Gruß LMS


----------



## LastManStanding (1. April 2018)

Ich habe jetzt ne andere Grafikkarte /(1080Ti Gigabyte).
Jetzt kommt schon ein Bild beim Wondows Lade-Balken, vorher nichts. Keine weiteren Veränderungen.
Mit dieser Karte ist es auch zusätzlich so, das wenn der Kaltstart- Fehler A9(ab und zu) wieder mal kommt. Das ich festellen konnte das er dann ins Bios geht bei "ESC" geht er wieder ins Bios und wenn man nur ne kleinigkeit verändert z.B. Lüfterkurve startet er ins Windows. Zuvor hat er nichts Angezeigt, wenn er ohne mein zutun auf A9 ging auch nicht über HDMI deshalb konnte ich nur Neustarten ohne zu wissen was es ist.... Bei einem Abgesichetem Start zeigt er manchmal alles.
Also ist der Fehler wohl doch ein Zusammenspiel von Grafikkarte und Monitor. Obwohl die neue 1080Ti als auch die alte 980Ti, Gigabyte Karten sind. was ja nix heißen muss.. 

naja mal so als Update für Betroffene.


----------

